#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Τακτοποίηση αυθαιρέτων & νομιμοποίηση Ν.4495/17

## ΙΔΑΛΕ

Σε οικοδομική άδεια κατοικίας του 2002 έγινε τακτοποίηση αυθαιρέτων για αλλαγή χρήσης σε ξενοδοχείο κ.λπ. παραβάσεων δόμησης.Για να γίνει Νομιμοποίηση με έκδοση οικοδομικής αδείας ποιά διαδικασία ακολουθείται ?

----------


## Xάρης

Βλ. Ν.4495/17, άρθρο 106.

Θα απαιτηθούν όλες οι μελέτες που απαιτούνταν βάσει του χρόνου κατασκευής.

----------

